# Great link to major woodworking suppliers!!!



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

To compare prices and shop online this list contains a dozen major woodworking equipment and suppliers. The list is showing air filtration units by Jet, but if you click on *"buy now"* you will get the main web address and can go to the home page to price out other items, not just air filtration units!
I loved it.:thumbsup: :yes: bill
http://woodworking.jettools.com/WhereToBuyOnline.aspx?Part=708620B


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Always nice to have one stop shopping with breaking too many nails! :laughing: 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

